# New Lang 84 Deluxe w/gas option



## david-s (Apr 8, 2008)

I see everyone else's equipment and I am amazed at what products are available. There are some serious "smokers" out there.

I asked about "tag lines" earlier so I could list some of mine. The latest addition is a new Lang 84, ordered 4 weeks back and picked up Saturday. It's seasoned now and ready for my first smoke.

We are leaving Friday for a short camping trip at a nearby lake, but when I return, I'm going to give it a try.

Thanks to all that make this website/forum what it is...

David-S


----------



## capt dan (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice job on the selection. I bet you will enjoy it alot!
Sou8nds like a sweet rig. We need some pics when ya get some meat in it!


----------



## walking dude (Apr 8, 2008)

kewl dave........but DON"T FORGET THE Q-VEIW

how bout sum pics of that bad boy Lang?


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 8, 2008)

You Lucky B***xrd!!  Can't wait to see the pics.  I am intersested in how Ben configures his gas option, so, if you can, could you take detailed some pics of her for me?

You must be excited, any questions, I have a 60 that works in a similar way, just smaller:-)


----------



## desertlites (Apr 8, 2008)

2 ex-wives, 2 ex-houses, 2 ex-dogs-somthings I can give up but my dogs & my smokers no frigen way.


----------



## kookie (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker.............Can't wait to see some pics of it...........


----------



## shooterrick (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on your new 84. Cant wait to see the pics.  You will find the Lang all you expected I believe.  
Rick


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 8, 2008)

Congratulations on your new smoker!


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 8, 2008)

Congrats on the new smoker! Like Walking Dude said... don't forget the Q View!


----------



## white cloud (Apr 9, 2008)

congrats on your new addition. At least you don't have two ex smokers.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrads on the new smoker. Looking forward to the qview.
Andy.


----------



## cman95 (Apr 9, 2008)

You lucky dawg. Lets see some pictures of that bad boy.


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 9, 2008)

With two ex-wives and two ex-houses - how did you afford a Lang 84???


----------



## jts70 (Apr 9, 2008)

Congrats! Let us know how ya like it !


----------



## ddave (Apr 9, 2008)

Tow it with you to the camp site and break it in there.  You will be the most popular camper in the campground when they smell the meat!

Have fun.

Dave


----------



## david-s (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the positive posts and group support. I'll be back on Monday and if I can figure out how to post on Q, I'll do so.


----------



## david-s (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi Smok'n Steve,

Lang no longer uses "tanks" for his newer smokers. He rolls his own 1/4" steel, which gives a bit more cooking space, approximately 12". A true 84x30 on the model84, less the distance for the reverse flow as you know.

With the gas option, there are 3-50k btu burners (2 on the 60), centered with a damper for each through the bottom of the smoker. The pipe extends downward approx 8" under each burner for that purpose. The damper between the firebox and smoker is removed to allow for the end burner. It's an interesting setup, at an added cost of 705.00.

I haven't fired up the gas as I wanted to season first with wood. The seasoning went well and by raising or lowering the front of the smoker, currently +2", I was able to get the end temps within 1-2 degrees. I was amazed at how fast the temp got to 250, with only 5 stick of wood. I added 1 small stick every 30-40 minutes and maintained 250 for hours.

I used oak and pecan to season. My first cook will be with hickory and pecan. No particular reason for this choice, that's just what I have on hand.

David-S


----------



## david-s (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi goose, 

It ain't easy... but you can't keep a good man down.


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks Davis-S for the explanation on the gas option---man, still have to see it though:-)  If you ever get a chance, a pic or two would be cool.

Sounds like a really nice smoker!!!


----------



## smokinit (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice man new toys are great I am going down to the BBQ expo in Lancaster Pa tomarrow checkbook in hand new toys here I come.


----------



## geob (Apr 11, 2008)

A new Hero.  Nice smoker.  WOW! is all I can say.

geob


----------

